# Stupid Things You've Done as a Kid



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

I was putting some oil on the hinges of my door and it made me remember how, when I was 8 or 9 years old, I put oil on the rims of my bike (the part where the brake is sposed to catch and stop you) so that it wouldn't squeak when I came to a stop...my bike breaks were really loud after a while and I needed a way to make them quieter. So that was my solution, put oil on it. See if you can guess what happened next XD

So what are some of the stupid things you've done as a kid? Should be a fun topic


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 15, 2010)

You see... I have anger management problems that HAVE gotten better over the years. But when I was 8 or 9, I got so angry at the Incredibles game for the ps2 that I passed out. Does that count as stupid???


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

Most of my life up until now has been nothing but mistake after mistake, but I have no regrets.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 15, 2010)

Everything until my 18th birthday.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 15, 2010)

I boiled hot glue sticks in a pot over a stove, it burst into flames. Not knowing the proper way to douse a molten fire, I ran cold water over it making things worse. In the end I threw it outside where it wouldn't burn anything important. The kitchen looked like a disaster but I was able to clean it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

MisterJay124 said:


> You see... I have anger management problems that HAVE gotten better over the years. But when I was 8 or 9, I got so angry at the Incredibles game for the ps2 that I passed out. Does that count as stupid???


 
WTF? How does someone literally pass out from anger? Are you sure you didn't have some chemical imbalance, perhaps dramatically low blood sugar that could've contributed to your irritability as well as causing you to pass out? Cuz seriously, I know how angry a person can get, and I've never passed out from it. I did once ram a pocketknife into a bookbag - forgetting it was still full of thick, hardcover books, causing my hand to slide down the blade and severing several tendons and a nerve. Required surgery and took the better part of that summer to heal fully. And that's my stupid story.


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> WTF? How does someone literally pass out from anger? Are you sure you didn't have some chemical imbalance, perhaps dramatically low blood sugar that could've contributed to your irritability as well as causing you to pass out? Cuz seriously, I know how angry a person can get, and I've never passed out from it. I did once ram a pocketknife into a bookbag - forgetting it was still full of thick, hardcover books, causing my hand to slide down the blade and severing several tendons and a nerve. Required surgery and took the better part of that summer to heal fully. And that's my stupid story.


 
Actually it wasn't just the anger that caused it. I could only compare what I did to what those dragon ball z characters do when they go super saiyan... yeah...

I wasn't that smart of a kid.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 15, 2010)

Had lesbian sex with a prostitute at age 15
for free, though

Also at age 8 I was playing around with my cousin and he fucking shot me with an arrow. 

Bastard.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

Molly said:


> Had lesbian sex with a prostitute at age 15
> for free, though
> 
> Also at age 8 I was playing around with my cousin and he fucking shot me with an arrow.
> ...


 
Mystery solved.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 15, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> Mystery solved.


 Not "playing around" like _that _weirdo


----------



## Ratte (Aug 15, 2010)

Experimenting with friends.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Experimenting with friends.  :V


 I wasn't in MN when you were younger ;~;


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 15, 2010)

made a slip and slide on the floor by putting a bunch of shampoo and soap on it
like 2 whole bottles.

its not that bad of an idea until theres so much soap and bubbles that you cant clean it up... then your mom comes home.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

Molly said:


> Not "playing around" like _that _weirdo


 
No, I mean that explains you being a sexual deviant and a general ne'er-do-well


----------



## A10pex (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't really done anything that stupid, but I'm only 17 and can feel the feeling on my shoulder that it's coming!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 15, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> No, I mean that explains you being a sexual deviant and a general ne'er-do-well


 oh that

we didn't do a whole lot because I was pretty shy. it was her idea. don't look at me.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 15, 2010)

Molly said:


> I wasn't in MN when you were younger ;~;


 
You should have fixed that.

:c

BUT THERE IS ALWAYS CANADA


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

MisterJay124 said:


> Actually it wasn't just the anger that caused it. I could only compare what I did to what those dragon ball z characters do when they go super saiyan... yeah...
> 
> I wasn't that smart of a kid.


 
Hahahahaha, wow. So basically you did what kids threaten to do at the store all the time when their mom won't buy them something, but usually can't and almost an hero just by holding your breath and clenching. That's almost an achievement (no pun intended)


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You should have fixed that.
> 
> :c
> 
> BUT THERE IS ALWAYS CANADA


 CANADIA

RATTE I'LL KEEP YOU WARM AND THE BEER COLD


----------



## Ratte (Aug 15, 2010)

Molly said:


> CANADIA
> 
> RATTE I'LL KEEP YOU WARM AND THE BEER COLD


 
I AM EXCITE!


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I haven't really done anything that stupid, but I'm only 17 and can feel the feeling on my shoulder that it's coming!


 
hahah, just be careful XD


----------



## MisterJay124 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Hahahahaha, wow. So basically you did what kids threaten to do at the store all the time when their mom won't buy them something, but usually can't and almost an hero just by holding your breath and clenching. That's almost an achievement (no pun intended)


Haha close enough and thank you XP


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

As I have said before, many times, human sexuality has become a horrible monster. We must destroy it.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 15, 2010)

does throwing a brick at a hornets hive that is almost directly above you count ?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol I was over at my friends house who conveniently lives across the street from me. His parents were gone so we were playing with fire and ended up light a bunch of leaves on fire and the fire was in a random old shopping cart in the woods and we couldn't move it so the fire got progressively bigger then his mom came home and saw us and flipped but I was really happy cause she didn't tell my parents


----------



## Jw (Aug 15, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Hahahahaha, wow. So basically you did what kids threaten to do at the store all the time when their mom won't buy them something, but usually can't and almost an hero just by holding your breath and clenching. That's almost an achievement (no pun intended)


 
I saw a kid flake out one time while I was at a store. Cause I've got some medical training and am certified in CPR, I went to see if the kid was going south. The mom was freaking out, of course, so I checked to see if he needed CPR but the kid was breathing pretty normal. While I was feeling for a pulse (which was there and going at around 100 beats a minute), he came to and woke up. The mom went and picked him up and was sobbing like crazy. I wanted to find out what happened (because, hell, I thought the kid was dying at first). She told me they went though the aisle they were on-- a toy aisle. Kid pitched a fit and started holding his breath. He literally made himself pass out because he wanted some LEGOs or something, I forget. Anyway, holds his breath, obviously blacks out and hits the floor, then I get there to check on him, and he wakes up.

Believe it or not, we'd talked about this in my Physiology course at college, and the professor said that it's really not a threat if a kid holds his breath. They'll black out once their carbon dioxide levels get to high, and they'll lose any voluntary control over breathing-- then the medulla and midbrain kick in and make the kid breath while he's unconscious. So I kinda explained that in simple terms to the mom, and she was relieved.

Then she got the kid the toy. Oh boy, positive reinforcement (even if the kid can remember what got him the toy in the first place). 

Alright, enough about strangers. Now about me. As a kid, I:

Grabbed the sparkling end of a sparkler
Attempted to kick a kickball and missed-- I rolled over it, hit the ground, and got knocked onto my back.
Dove into a shallow pool and hit my head on the bottom. I didn't get knocked out, but I was really disoriented.

When I became a teen, the stuff got a lot more dangerous, stupider and funnier, though.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> does throwing a brick at a hornets hive that is almost directly above you count ?


 
I take it you weren't wearing your hat that day.


----------



## Shico (Aug 15, 2010)

I did not want to eat ma brussle sprouts and had to clean my plate before I could leave the table, so I swallowed one whole...yeah it was big enough to pinch my windpipe till it passed and I was so freaked because I could not breath.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

two years ago i was bored and home alone, i called one of my friends and she came over and we ended up doing more than playing video games, then my parents came back and found us. =P

then last year i was hanging out with a group of people and we were smoking, cops drove up while i was taking a hit, but somehow the kid got rid of the joint, bag and everything.. even WITH k9's there.. we walked off with a warning. never again will i do some stupid shit like that. XP


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 15, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I take it you weren't wearing your hat that day.


 
no, that was a nice day no need for a hat, been a long time since though


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 15, 2010)

10 year old me thought it'd be hilarious if I managed to tackle Chuck-E at Chuck-E-Cheese.

I tripped and fell on my face and had a painful fucking friction burn for a week.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> 10 year old me thought it'd be hilarious if I managed to tackle Chuck-E at Chuck-E-Cheese.
> 
> I tripped and fell on my face and had a painful fucking friction burn for a week.


 
your a winner =]


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 15, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> 10 year old me thought it'd be hilarious if I managed to tackle Chuck-E at Chuck-E-Cheese.
> 
> I tripped and fell on my face and had a painful fucking friction burn for a week.


 
XD this one made me chuckle


----------



## Alstor (Aug 15, 2010)

My sister ate dog crap when she was two and offered my dad some when he went out to stop her.

I'm not joking.


----------



## anonymous kiba (Aug 15, 2010)

In my old school we had big, heavy, metal doors....... and i decided to open it with my head. Not sure why, it hurt.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Alstor said:


> My sister ate dog crap when she was two and offered my dad some when he went out to stop her.
> 
> I'm not joking.


 
lol thats sick, at least she wasnt swapping it with anyone. lol


----------



## Minuet (Aug 15, 2010)

I licked some metal playground equipment in winter on a dare.  Then I tried to pull my tongue free by myself instead of waiting for them to bring warm water.  Ripped off several taste buds and had to spend the rest of recess in the nurse's office with some gauze in my mouth.

I think I also once tried to drink rubbing alcohol when I was really little, though I can't quite tell if that's an actual memory or just a weird dream I had back then.  Kinda like the time I thought I levitated during a Girl Scout event, and spent the next day trying to figure out how I did it (going so far as to make a "magic potion" out of salt and crayon shavings).  Took years to realize I must have just fallen asleep while the troop leader was giving a speech.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

I headbutted a moving bus


----------



## Ratte (Aug 15, 2010)

I grabbed a soldering iron.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 15, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I grabbed a soldering iron.



That really hurts.

I've stuck my finger in the electrical outlet after showering.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That really hurts.
> 
> I've stuck my finger in the electrical outlet after showering.


 
why..? D:


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

I had unprotected sex with a transvestite hooker


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

The furry fandom is suddenly making so much more sense to me.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

one time my mum was cooking and i was playing with the stove.. she told me not to play with it and that i would get burned. i said something like "shhhh ima pro" so she grabbed my hand and put it on the stove... =/  parents were hardcore to the max with me.. =P


----------



## Usarise (Aug 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> why..? D:


wanted to know what it felt like to get electrocuted obviously.
I don't know why I did.



AkiraSumimura said:


> I had unprotected sex with a transvestite hooker



And this is bad how...?


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2010)

I had sex when I was 6 years old

I think that counts


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

I joined a Sonic the Hedgehog Fan Forum

_oh dear sweet god_





Tao said:


> I had sex when I was 6 years old
> 
> I think that counts


 
Hey baby, you free tonight? ;D ;D


----------



## Usarise (Aug 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> I had sex when I was 6 years old
> 
> I think that counts



Tao.  How the FUCK did you have sex at 6 years old?   Can you even get hard at that age?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> I had sex when I was 6 years old
> 
> I think that counts



i was 14 my first time.. but damn.. 6? like...how..?


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Tao.  How the FUCK did you have sex at 6 years old?   Can you even get hard at that age?


 
I started at like 6 and stopped at 13.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> I started at like 6 and stopped at 13.



Um... That makes no sense. -___-


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

You guys would make me lose my faith in humanity if any of you were human.


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Um... That makes no sense. -___-


 
I had sex constantly for 7 years


----------



## Usarise (Aug 15, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> You guys would make me lose my faith in humanity if any of you were human.


I'm an human. ;^;



Tao said:


> I had sex constantly for 7 years


You are a hero Tao.

Wait. Gay or straight sex for 7 years...?

...or both? dun dun dun....


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I'm an human. ;^;
> 
> 
> You are a hero Tao.
> ...


 
Gay, duh


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I'm an human. ;^;


 
NO. YOU'RE A MONSTER! YOU'RE A PILE OF LIES! *GOD HAS DISOWNED YOU!*

But I still love you baby <3


----------



## Usarise (Aug 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> Gay, duh


Gay from six years old huh.... wow Tao.  I almost didn't believe that... but then I remembered where I'm posting.



AkiraSumimura said:


> But I still love you baby <3


And this makes all the insults worth it~
No not really...


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 15, 2010)

Got in a bunch of fights with people much bigger than me when I was a kid

and when I was a little older than a kid, I had a 96 Plymouth Grand Voyager up to 100 MPH ON BALD TIRES


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooo boy, lots of stuff.

Fooled around with a chick in public. People saw.

Umm,,,,

Made an ass out of myself for middle and half of high school.

Sexed up my best friend (male), stepdad found out (hoo boy, fun shit fest _that_ was.)


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

I never told my parents my true feelings ;_;


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Sexed up my best friend (male)


 
Did this


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

I played video games ):


----------



## Shico (Aug 15, 2010)

Tried to copy cartoons...I walked off the back of the couch without looking down thinking I would walk on air (like how Loony Toons do til they look down) got the wind knocked out of me pretty bad.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

I have...
put a tack through my finger
gotten lost outside in a park
ran into many walls (still do that though. XD)
argued about everything in 3rd grade
tripped down stairs making my toe break and never going to the hospital for it 
believed I was a wolf and ran around like one at school


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 15, 2010)

I have brushed my teeth with Icy Hot before, i was like 7


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 15, 2010)

When i was about 13, mom found badly drawn furry porn in my backpack. She was more dissapointed in me than pissed. Not about the furry part. But the fact of what was portrayed, and who it was by. 

Oh yeah, and when i was little, i burned my finger on one of those car cigarett lighters. I saw the coil inside, and thaught "I'm gonna touch it!" And Damn i regretted it. But i did get some popsicles afterward.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> Did this


 
Ain't a contest, dammit. >:V

Cut my thumb with a razor when I was four ;^;


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2010)

To be more original...

Burnt the flesh off of my right hand by picking up a hot coal
Sliced my arm open in throwing hatchet class
Stabbed my leg while carving wood
Got a fishhook stuck in my finger
Got a large rock embedded in my hand
Broke my ankle by thinking I was Superman and jumping off a counter


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> To be more original...
> 
> Burnt the flesh off of my right hand by picking up a hot coal
> Sliced my arm open in throwing hatchet class
> ...


 
WHY WON'T YOU JUST DIE?


----------



## Tao (Aug 15, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> WHY WON'T YOU JUST DIE?


 
I almost did once


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> I almost did once


 
I'm sorry ;_;

don't die on me boo ;_;


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

I let AkiraSumimura add me on MSN.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I let AkiraSumimura add me on MSN.


 
Love you too ):


----------



## Aetius (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought Superman 64


----------



## Sigma (Aug 15, 2010)

Let's see:
-Went around stores eating the ice from the freezers.
-Froze my tongue to said freezers a few times.
-Walked backwards down a street and cracked my head open on a pole.
-Chased a ball into the road and nearly got run down.
-Tried shaving at a young age and cut my face open.
I was one clever kid ^^


----------



## Minuet (Aug 15, 2010)

> I bought Superman 64



I think the only way someone could top that one is if they had bought _Daikatana_.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 15, 2010)

Minuet said:


> I think the only way someone could top that one is if they had bought _Daikatana_.


 
I bought Superman 64 for myself and three of my friends!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Aug 16, 2010)

I ate a bowl of sand... It was a dare.

That was one of the most stupid things I've ever did.


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2010)

Ate dirt.

Got worms.

Meh.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 16, 2010)

- I was chillin' in science class during break, picked up a piece of obsidian and thought to myself "Hmmm, I wonder how sharp this is..." knowing full well that obsidian is insanely sharp... so I ran my thumb across it... It was bleeding like crazy. xD (age 13-14)
- I mistook someone else for my mom... I was quickly corrected and it gave me the feeling (even to this day) that I'm always wrong... (3-5)
- I was riding my bike in the street and put my feet in the spokes of my front tire... they looped once caught on thebar thingie and I went over the handle bars... (10-12)
- I started playing videogames... (8ish)
- I smashed an acoustic guitar (beautiful thing too... good thing the neck was broken already [accident]) (16)
- I kicked my door in half, yes in half... (17)
...that's enough for now...


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> ...that's enough for now...


 
X3


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> - I was chillin' in science class during break, picked up a piece of obsidian and thought to myself "Hmmm, I wonder how sharp this is..." knowing full well that obsidian is insanely sharp... so I ran my thumb across it... It was bleeding like crazy. xD (age 13-14)
> - I mistook someone else for my mom... I was quickly corrected and it gave me the feeling (even to this day) that I'm always wrong... (3-5)
> - I was riding my bike in the street and put my feet in the spokes of my front tire... they looped once caught on thebar thingie and I went over the handle bars... (10-12)
> - I started playing videogames... (8ish)
> ...


 
why does everyone say "playing video games" was a stupid thing? 

and you kicked your door in half..? you sir ... you should be proud of that, thats pretty hardcore.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> X3


:/


Saintversa said:


> why does everyone say "playing video games" was a stupid thing?


Ever since I started playing videogames I started geting in a lot of trouble in school and my grades have been absolutely terrible... this happened promptly after the winter vacation I got my first videogame...


Saintversa said:


> and you kicked your door in half..? you sir ... you should be proud of that, thats pretty hardcore.


I was pretty hardcore pissed... Gabriel's lucky I didn't kick him in half, but since that's humanly impossible... :/


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 16, 2010)

I snorted pepper off of a table in a Wendy's. 

There were pepper flakes all down my throat and in my mouth. Because I snorted with my left nostril, my left eye (only) became seriously bloodshot. 

I could barely breathe for quite a while and seeing was difficult.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> :/
> 
> Ever since I started playing videogames I started geting in a lot of trouble in school and my grades have been absolutely terrible... this happened promptly after the winter vacation I got my first videogame...
> 
> I was pretty hardcore pissed... Gabriel's lucky I didn't kick him in half, but since that's humanly impossible... :/


 
oh .. acutaly so true.. i remember when i used to play video games religiously my grades went to total shit, but thats cause i was lazy lol i got my ass in gear though after a while and a few old fasioned ass whoopings lmao.. ah i miss the 90's ^^' back when kids actualy got punished for stuff...

and gabriel... thats my older brothers name.. hes an asshole! XP but its all good cause i moved out of the house and that gave me rights to laugh in his face. brotherly love my ass.


----------



## Shico (Aug 16, 2010)

We had a walnut tree and one time I sat down and cracked open and ate like 30 of them...later I puked my guts out.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Shico said:


> We had a walnut tree and one time I sat down and cracked open and ate like 30 of them...later I puked my guts out.


 
allergic?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 16, 2010)

Shico said:


> We had a walnut tree and one time I sat down and cracked open and ate like 30 of them...later I puked my guts out.



Last week I ate whole 3 crabs, a shit load of blueberries and grapes, a couple shots of tequila rose and two rum and cokes... the rest of the story tells itself...


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

the worst thing to ever have to go through, zaxabys nuclear hot flaming wings.. and ending up having no toilet paper DX


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Last week I ate whole 3 crabs, a shit load of blueberries and grapes, a couple shots of tequila rose and two rum and cokes... the rest of the story tells itself...


 
What the fuck were you trying to do?  Shit a rainbow?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What the fuck were you trying to do?  Shit a rainbow?


 
he destroyed haiti. lol


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 16, 2010)

When i was five i thought it would be a good idea to fill our couch up with sand from our sandbox.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> When i was five i thought it would be a good idea to fill our couch up with sand from our sandbox.


 
awesome-ness,how did that go..? and nice avatar. lol


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What the fuck were you trying to do? Shit a rainbow?



No, I was eating food that tasted good... then I wanted to get drunk... 


...The puke was the colour of Coca-Cola and it was filled with chunks of crab...


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> No, I was eating food that tasted good... then I wanted to get drunk...
> 
> 
> ...The puke was the colour of Coca-Cola and it was filled with chunks of crab...


 
I would imagine that your puke looked something like the zombie puke from 28 days later...

I once puked almost-neon-blue after retardedly wolfing down two towering stacks of blueberry pancakes.  I caught it all in a rather large bowl, too, so that was kinda cool.


----------



## Querk (Aug 16, 2010)

When I was like six I jumped off my school's playground equipment. It was about eight feet up, and I landed on my back. I don't remember why I did it either.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

K here's another one I did when I was about 3. 

I decided my sister's two mice were hungry, so I went into her room and took some kind of gel stuff she had and filled their cage up with it. ...they died...


----------



## Shico (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> allergic?



no
just ate waaaaay too many, and they were raw.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 16, 2010)

I got rid of my N64.

OH THE REGRET.


----------



## Shico (Aug 16, 2010)

JamesB said:


> What the fuck were you trying to do? Shit a rainbow?



I had 4 blue snow cones at a fair once....I shat like a Smurf the next day (I am not kidding, it was seriously blue)


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> K here's another one I did when I was about 3.
> 
> I decided my sister's two mice were hungry, so I went into her room and took some kind of gel stuff she had and filled their cage up with it. ...they died...



murderer! D: its k.. when i was about that same age i fed my snickers to my aunts dog and he departed also.. :'< i feeel soo horrid knowing i did that..


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

OH.. back in junior year i was taking a guitar class and our teacher was a real bitch.. she gave me an F for playing my music standing up..

so i turned to the girl sitting next to me and i said "that bitch reminds me of an old lady with alot of cats..." and the girl said "THATS MY MOM!!".. she then got up, told her mother and i got an F the rest of the year no matter how well i played... i hope someone throws a slice of ham on her fucking car. XP


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i hope someone throws a slice of ham on her fucking car.


 
I lol'd at this XD


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I lol'd at this XD


 
X3 thats the only thing that came to mind...


----------



## Dan. (Aug 16, 2010)

I had just bought an ice-cream on the beach, and I had about Â£3 worth of change in my hand. In that hand I also had the wrapper for the ice-cream, so I accidently threw the money away with the rubbish. Worst thing was it was ages until I realised what I had done, until my parents asked for the change. Then I was like FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> 10 year old me thought it'd be hilarious if I managed to tackle Chuck-E at Chuck-E-Cheese.
> 
> I tripped and fell on my face and had a painful fucking friction burn for a week.



Rat= 1

Kid= 0 +friction burn


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't recall doing too many stupid things as a child. I was very quiet and to myself. But off the top of my head...

There was this park in Brooklyn we used to go to when I was little. One day there was this obese lady there and I started crying and screaming "Mommy! Her boobies! Her boobies are so big!" Like full on SOBBING of FEAR and TERROR. I haven't the slightest idea why I was so scared. xD

I stole my dad's bike and tried to ride it down the hill. I was used to foot brakes and wasn't familiar with hand brakes. I forgot where the brakes were and went flying over a parked car. The bike landed on me.

At Genovese (drug store) in Brooklyn, some lady approached my mom and said "Your daughter's cute. Oh, she's 8? She's old enough to be workin' the streets! You need to get her out on that corner!" Lady and mother started arguing. I made angry hissing cat noises to scare her away, to which she replied "Dayum, ya girl's crazy!" and left.

I buried a toy frog at the beach and marked it with an x. Came back later and the tide has washed the x away. :<

I used to run around in a cat costume and call myself 'Catgirl' and my friend 'Monkeyman' when she was very clearly a girl and 'fight crime.'

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 16, 2010)

Ive never done anything notably stupid. never broken a bone, never got  in any trouble.


----------



## Pine (Aug 16, 2010)

one time some guy had his cars sitting in his back yard, and I took a golf club out of one of them. The cops were called, and I got probation...


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 16, 2010)

Watching Street Fighter The Movie.
Freaking out over a tornado warning for the state past me.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Made a cardboard dummy of a person and put it on a train track.

Pranked someone way too hard. They blacked out from drunkness, and I tied them up in this little boiler room I used to have that no one knew about with the help of a few friends. I left a knife and mirror there, and played the video from Saw where Jigsaw tells the guy he has the key to his trap in his eye. Of course I didn't really put anything lethal on his head though!


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 16, 2010)

Shaking an apple tree is clearly not the best way to get free apples.

But it will give you a free headache.


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2010)

- I had to kiss an ugly fat bitch in-front of everyone at elementary school so that my friends let me watch Mario Bros the movie.

- I rented Action 52 back in the early 90's.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> awesome-ness,how did that go..? and nice avatar. lol


 
I thought it went pretty well, but my dad didn't feel the same way, and thank you


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 16, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> X3 thats the only thing that came to mind...


 
you could always try Bologna, that'll take the paint right off


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Geek said:


> - I had to kiss an ugly fat bitch in-front of everyone at elementary school so that my friends let me watch Mario Bros the movie.


 That's pretty funny. 

Anytime I do math, it's pretty stupid.


----------



## anonymous kiba (Aug 16, 2010)

When i was little i tried opening a door without stoping..... while at a full run. Lets just say, no  i was not fast enough.
I picked up a metal grate that i had taken off of a fire about 3 seconds before hand.
Used a shovel with no shoes one >.< hurt so bad to have that much skin ripped off.
Hit a tree with a four-wheeler, than seriously tried claiming the tree had moved  in front of me.
Made really hot salsa with my mom....... than i went and took a piss............ i didnt think my dick was ever gonna stop burning.
Had my permit and while driving i went off the road and over corrected into oncoming traffic >.> i didn't drive again for about a week.


----------



## Olaunn (Aug 16, 2010)

I was out camping with a friend and his parents. The mosquito's were biting like hell, so I grabbed a full can of repellent and madly sprayed the entire contents of the can into the air around me. Durrrrrrr! 

 Sure made the parents mad. They had to drive 30 miles to buy another can. Durrrrrr!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 16, 2010)

-Put Jujyfruits in my mouth instead of in the garbage where they belong
-Ate mom's Black Bean stew
-Ate mom's rice that was boiled in orange juice
-Got hot Caramel in my hair.
-Ate NECCO Wafers.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 16, 2010)

I have made more mistakes than I care to count.


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 16, 2010)

I filled up my Fruitopia bottle half with vodka and drank it all in chem class, started laughing uncontrollably and kept interrupting the lecture. The teacher said he wondered what was in the bottle, but never checked. We also smoked a bowl in the middle of that class, but that wasn't my idea.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I filled up my Fruitopia bottle half with vodka and drank it all in chem class, started laughing uncontrollably and kept interrupting the lecture. The teacher said he wondered what was in the bottle, but never checked. We also smoked a bowl in the middle of that class, but that wasn't my idea.


 
How'd you get away with that?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

i remember some dude made a jacket that had a system of plastic tubes running through it and a bowl at the bottom... so he could hit it anytime he wanted, and he did.. at graduation.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 16, 2010)

Senseless violence and poor attempts of vandalism.

This one happened today: eat outside food (Quaker Chewy Granola Bars S'mores flavor) as the teacher was going over the rule of "NO OUTSIDE FOOD ON CAMPUS" and I got caught...  I should expect an e-mail from the dean for my punishment anytime soon.


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 16, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> How'd you get away with that?


 
I was a good kid, I would never do that... And I got an A in that class.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 16, 2010)

When I was 6, I stuck a key into an outdoor electical socket. What happens when I stick this in here?
I once climbed to the otherside of the railing on my second story landing. I was curious OK!
I also deleted system 32, along with the rest of drive C on my old computer. This was in 2000-2001. Don't ask how, it just happened.


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 16, 2010)

1dynamofox1 said:


> When I was 6, I stuck a key into an outdoor electical socket. What happens when I stick this in here?
> I once climbed to the otherside of the railing on my second story landing. I was curious OK!
> I also deleted system 32, along with the rest of drive C on my old computer. This was in 2000-2001. Don't ask how, it just happened.



I also did the key in an outdoor electrical socket! I think I was older, though (I.e. Dumber). My first of many electric shocks...


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> you could always try Bologna, that'll take the paint right off


 
thats what i ment! XD why did i say ham.. ^^'


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2010)

MisterJay124 said:


> You see... I have anger management problems that HAVE gotten better over the years. But when I was 8 or 9, I got so angry at the Incredibles game for the ps2 that I passed out. Does that count as stupid???


 
I had that game, so I understand


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I also did the key in an outdoor electrical socket! I think I was older, though (I.e. Dumber). My first of many electric shocks...


 
Did you ever hold hands and touch the electric fence?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

i touched the metal prong of the cord when hooking up a new tv. felt bad man =/


----------



## Atrak (Aug 16, 2010)

Er...um...I wasn't really into doing stupid stuff as a kid. Oh, wait, I remember something! When I was three or four, I had a train set with a controller that not only let me control the speed, but also the direction it went. I then took apart my radio and hooked it up to the train so that the volume knob controlled the speed instead. Oh, wait, that's not stupid. Oh, I know! When I was a baby, me and my sister would get the exact same toy from McDonalds, and my sister would switch them when I wasn't looking, and yet I knew which one was mine. Damn, that's not stupid either. What about the time in kindergarten when I produced such a high pitch that the air conditioner on the other side of the cafeteria broke? That's not really stupid, per se...

You know what, fuck it. If I was stupid as a kid, I don't really care to remember it.


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 16, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Did you ever hold hands and touch the electric fence?


 
 I never lived that close to cows when I was younger.


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, maybe 3 or 4 years ago, I had these shoes with wheels in the heels.. Called heelies.. Yeah.. Well my friend had this electronic scooter, and I can't remember why, but we tied a rope to it and I held onto it being pulled on those shoes.. Going that fast on little tiny wheels is dangerous, as we were turning I hit a rock and fell.. I hit my head really hard, of course.. No helmet.. Concussion.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 17, 2010)

speaking of electric fences me and my brother use to see who could touch it for the longest, surprisingly no trips to the hospital were made


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

I remember laying crossways on my bed on my back, wondering what it would be like to hit my head on the floor.  So I allowed myself to slide off and I banged the top of my head on the hardwood floor, and I found out that it really hurt.  I think I was five.   Around that same time I decided that I should find out what a catterpillar's life is like, and laid down on the lawn and ate grass.  From that I found out that being a catterpillar sucks.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

The only thing I will share with you is that when I was in my early teens, I googled how to sell my soul to the devil because I really wanted to be a werewolf because I hadn't found the furry community yet, just glad I didn't actually manage to conjure up a demon, I know that all that summoning demons and shit is fake just I always wonder what if it wasn't, where would I be now?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

coward67 said:


> The only thing I will share with you is that when I was in my early teens, I googled how to sell my soul to the devil because I really wanted to be a werewolf because I hadn't found the furry community yet, just glad I didn't actually manage to conjure up a demon, I know that all that summoning demons and shit is fake just I always wonder what if it wasn't, where would I be now?


"Make me a man-eater! Make me a woman-eater! Make me a child-eater! I pine for blood! Human blood!"
This is a small tidbit of an incantation someone showed me long ago. It also involved opium, an accessory made out of wolf skin and a freshly removed heart from a priest or a paladin Even if I didn't think it was bullshit, what good comes from conjuring a demon anyway?


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> "Make me a man-eater! Make me a woman-eater! Make me a child-eater! I pine for blood! Human blood!"
> This is a small tidbit of an incantation someone showed me long ago. Even if I didn't think it was bullshit, what good comes from conjuring a demon anyway?


 
Nightmares and shit moving on its own until the demon collects its due.  Other then that, not much.
Actually, check this out.  It's fake, it may be a bit scary, but it's a parody look at someone trying to summon a demon.  Pretty safe for work.

[yt]E5ZHbjpSxLo[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2010)

On the topic of playing with electricity, while I was in a mental hospital at age 13 (don't ask me I don't remember why I was there) we were watching Buffy when suddenly there was a power surge in the day room. Everyone was like *random string of cusswords* "I WAS WATCHING BUFFY DAMMIT"

But some kid called me from the door and I followed him to the room adjacent to the day room (a patient room). Turned out some guy had wrapped paper around staples and was sticking them in the socket, thus frying the TV.

That kid was my hero.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Nightmares and shit moving on its own until the demon collects its due.  Other then that, not much.
> Actually, check this out.  It's fake, it may be a bit scary, but it's a parody look at someone trying to summon a demon.  Pretty safe for work.
> 
> <yt>v=E5ZHbjpSxLo</yt>


wrong brackets, dude.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> wrong brackets, dude.


fixd


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

Movie was okay. Not sure what's scary about it though.


----------



## Shico (Aug 17, 2010)

I was mad at this kid so I punched him in the arm which was in a cast...Loony Toons lied to me D: It was I who was in pain after that not him >_<


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 17, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Movie was okay. Not sure what's scary about it though.


 
Doesn't scare me either...it's just a small disclaimer for people with very weak bladders


----------



## Atrak (Aug 17, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> "Make me a man-eater! Make me a woman-eater! Make me a child-eater! I pine for blood! Human blood!"
> This is a small tidbit of an incantation someone showed me long ago. It also involved opium, an accessory made out of wolf skin and a freshly removed heart from a priest or a paladin Even if I didn't think it was bullshit, what good comes from conjuring a demon anyway?



Real demon summoning is very different from the Hollywood version. The kind of demon summoning that you're thinking of is only good for sparkly vampires.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 17, 2010)

Does trying to burping the Ledgend of Zelda game over theme count as stupid.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Nightmares and shit moving on its own until the demon collects its due.  Other then that, not much.
> Actually, check this out.  It's fake, it may be a bit scary, but it's a parody look at someone trying to summon a demon.  Pretty safe for work.
> 
> [yt]E5ZHbjpSxLo[/yt]


 

i laughed so hard at this.


----------



## Cam (Aug 17, 2010)

When i was 13 i mooned an elementary school,

and they nearly pressed charges on me xD

Sorry kids who i probably corrupted..


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

i was play with a broken mop and it sliced my hand open *my friend said that*


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 17, 2010)

chaomasterr said:


> Does trying to burping the Ledgend of Zelda game over theme count as stupid.


I would actually like to see that to be honest.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

I put my fingers around the prongs of a plug as I plugged it into the wall socket.

My arm was numb for quite a few hours.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 17, 2010)

The dumbest thing I've ever did... probably leave myself logged in on this site. My folks checked this place out... bad situation.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I put my fingers around the prongs of a plug as I plugged it into the wall socket.
> 
> My arm was numb for quite a few hours.


 
same thing happened to me D:


----------



## Random User (Aug 18, 2010)

Hopped in a grocery cart and saw how much fun it would be to roll downhill. Cart flipped. Stupid idea, but still fun.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 18, 2010)

pulled on a dogs tail...


----------



## coward67 (Aug 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I put my fingers around the prongs of a plug as I plugged it into the wall socket.
> 
> My arm was numb for quite a few hours.


 Um... 320 volts I'm pretty sure would kill you.


----------



## Don (Aug 18, 2010)

After reading this thread, everything stupid that I've done seems like a genius idea now.

For me, the only thing that stands out is the time I ran into a lamp post and nearly lost an eye.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I put my fingers around the prongs of a plug as I plugged it into the wall socket.
> 
> My arm was numb for quite a few hours.



I've accidentally done that before, but it didn't make me numb, for any amount of time.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 18, 2010)

My brother and i decided it would be fun to dress as Ninjas and hide in a Walmart parking lot running around at random intervals scaring the hell out people, that was great until the cops were called


----------



## Ames (Aug 18, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Um... 320 volts I'm pretty sure would kill you.


 
...are you retarded?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 20, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I would actually like to see that to be honest.





I only got the first few seconds


----------



## NCollieboy (Aug 20, 2010)

put a fork in the toaster when the toaster was on
gosh, that moment still gives me nightmares


----------



## Shico (Aug 20, 2010)

When I was like, I dunno, 7ish, I pulled out a chunk of my brothers hair and he went crying to our mom so I cut some of mine off so I could claim he pulled mine first...I cut a lot off by accident .__. I had like a mowhawk of short hair sticking up ontop of my head >_<
So then I got in trouble for both pulling out my brothers hair and cutting off my own.
*sigh


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

I broke part of my wall and started munching on drywall.
This was when I was 5 :I


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 20, 2010)

-fell down stairs many times
-almost drowned in a pool (because i thought it be fun to sleep in the pool)
-went around as simba 3 days after halloween when I was 5 or 6
-thought red panda's were just mis-named raccoons and were stupid (now i think their awesome)
-manipulated two guys in 4th grade in order to get free toys. 

i'll stop now..even though i can still continue XD


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

I almost set my house on fire... No that did not go well with the parents... They didn't trust me with matches ever again...


----------



## Sigma (Aug 20, 2010)

oh yeah, I almost set my friends house on fire too...it was his idea


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

Move over folks. Grade A Klutzcake comin' through. I'm 16, so I still define some of my recent stuff as in the "KID" category. :3

I've..
Kissed a hot pipe.
Stuck my finger in the tip of lit cigarillo.
Brushed my teeth with Fixodent.
Pressed the first link I saw when I typed "porn" in Google.
Let my friend check their email on MY laptop.
Punched a hole in a door.
Got my tongue stuck to the bum of a frozen chicken.
Hit myself in the gentleman's vegetables with a 9-Iron.
Devoured a woodlouse.
Tripped on a bacteria.
Walked into a HUGE woman and my hand got stuck.
Mixed Vimto, Ribena, Mi Wadi, Red Bull, Coke Cola, Fanta and Schweppes in the one drink and downed it all after a cheese toastie.
Attempted to cut my nails with a meat cleaver.
Pretended to be a ninja with a great big axe.
Tried to drink milk out of a 5 month old carton.
Called my father "T-Dawg".
Sunk my teeth in an onion.

But those are all put into the shade by my top 2 blunders.

Number 2!
I accidently called my Geography teacher "Ducky" last year. And he took it quite well, actually. A little too well. I've filed a report against him and am opting to do History this year instead.

Number 1!
Was at a musical with my school, and I was sat next to a blind kid. We get along okay, it's just it can be a little.. hard to remember about his disability. Well, one of the scenes, an actor jumped off the stage. and landed with an almighty bang. And I turned to the kid and said "DID YOU SEE THAT!?"

-Sigh- Maybe things will get better when I'm 18. :3?

"Pffffffffffft. Pshhhhhhh. HA!" - My mother.


----------



## Cam (Aug 20, 2010)

Does something that happened today count?

My friend Meg and I usually love to drive around and scream offensive things at people..

Well it was all fun and games until my dumbass decided to call a lady a "fat fucking whale"

About half a mile down the road we stopped at a red light, only to see the 'whale' pull up beside us

"So what did you call me back there?"

"... uhh"

"I have your plate numbers"

"...fuck"

So i told her i did it and she said she was gonna be calling the cops... so we dipped..
She dropped me off at my house and she went back to her house which is a good 6 towns away.. so we should be fine.. for now at least xD

So what did i learn today? Dont call people offensive things if a vehicle is within their access


----------



## Trance (Aug 20, 2010)

You know, I think I'll post in this thread periodically throughout the day.
Starting tomorrow, I'm putting my daily blunders into words here.
I definitely have my moments...


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I almost set my house on fire... No that did not go well with the parents... They didn't trust me with matches ever again...


 
Oh, it's ok. My friend DID set his house on fire. He decided to cook shrimp on a skillet late at night, and leave it there while he went to the bathroom. I got the call from my friend and rushed down there. He lost his house that night, but nobody was hurt. Mind you, this was...fairly recently, maybe 2 years ago. He was PLENTY old enough to know better.




cmrnmrphy said:


> Does something that happened today count?
> 
> My friend Meg and I usually love to drive around and scream offensive things at people..
> 
> ...


 
lol i think you'll be fine, They're not gonna run a plate check just cause some lady is upset that "someone called her a mean name."

They have better things to do with their time. Like sleep and eat donuts.


----------



## Cam (Aug 20, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> lol i think you'll be fine, They're not gonna run a plate check just cause some lady is upset that "someone called her a mean name."
> 
> They have better things to do with their time. Like sleep and eat donuts.



Yes but i live in Boston

Where every cop is a troll in a uniform

But i totally regret nothing... because it was hilarious to see her drive up to us and having me try to lie on the spot


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 21, 2010)

This was actually only a few months ago. I ran a mile for charity, and did it without injury... Until I got to the finish line... I fainted of exhaustion and broke my collar bone (Because I really need to get fitter). Still, every cloud and all that, I didn't have to got to school If I didn't want too. I milked it for all its worth, But then decided to come clean and say that its better, because I hadn't been out of the house or seen my friends for a full 3 weeks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 21, 2010)

sex?


Nah nah just kidding, I never did anything too stupid in my past, I just didn't do anything.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 21, 2010)

I stuck a (recently emptied) bottle of lighter fluid in the bottom of a pile of logs to help it light. 
*insert stream of coarse language* Ended up with fairly severe burns between my right thumb and index.
That was like, 13.

Even earlier, I had stuck my foot through the bottom of one of those grocery carts with the child seat attached to the back of it. Mom got back, pushed the cart, and fucked up my right ankle. 
That was 8 or 9 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 21, 2010)

-Well... I remember never wanting to wear shoes ever... So I would run around outside bare-foot and go running around under the mobile home (Yeah... My family was redneck, but, mainly my Dad). I dunno why, and I'm impressed I never stepped on a rusty nail, got bit by spiders, snakes or stung by scorpions O-o. I Also remember seeing different types of bones under there... Say like cat bones and such... Why wasn't I afraid? XD
-I don't remember this... But I always remembered that one of the windows that was in the mobile home had always been borded up... I Asked why one day, and my mom said I Fell through it when I Was crawling around on the back of the couch o-o... XD
-I remember... Around say...6-7 Years old I would try to bite people if they pissed me off... Like in school I'd end up jumping on who ever it was and bite their sholder... I Don't know why I did this... I think I stopped when they pulled my into the princaple's office and told me not to bite people (After like... I bit 4 or so people) XD

Can't remember anything else... Right now...


----------



## Koray (Aug 22, 2010)

Um.. i don't know, but i guess pushing a friend by accident on a glass wall and breaking it counts, right? x_x


----------



## Slyck (Aug 22, 2010)

What are you the police or something?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 22, 2010)

Probably throwing rocks at passing cars. :V Hey, my friends at that age were _those_ kind of kids who got me to do stupid shit. There are other things, but that's the stupidest.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 22, 2010)

I plead the 5th.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 22, 2010)

OH! I remember I broke a friend's head open on the playground!  We were rough housing... I Think he left our school after that xD


----------



## Trance (Aug 22, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> This was actually only a few months ago. I ran a mile for charity, and did it without injury... Until I got to the finish line... I fainted of exhaustion and broke my collar bone (Because I really need to get fitter). Still, every cloud and all that, I didn't have to got to school If I didn't want too. I milked it for all its worth, But then decided to come clean and say that its better, because I hadn't been out of the house or seen my friends for a full 3 weeks.


 
This reeks of fail.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh I also emo-raged once when I was 14 and threw my cell phone at the wall.

The wall won.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 22, 2010)

In 5th grade, I brushed my teeth with hand soap to see what it would taste like.

It tasted bad. XD (Epic Derp)


----------



## CuddlyBluePanda (Aug 27, 2010)

*When I was eight, my sister (she was four at the time) and I were outside playing and found a big rock by a tree. So being the dumb little kids we were she was like "Lets throw it!" Me: "I wonder if it bounces?" Sis: "No it won't" so I threw it as hard as I could and sure enough it bounced right back up and hit her in the forehead leaving a huge gash, blood rushing everywhere. I couldn't sit for a week after mom rushed out to see what happened. Later we were at the doctor's office and he asked me why I threw a rock at her and I said "Because I wanted to see if it would bounce!"

Then when I was about 14 my mom told me the cat had fleas and to give it a bath.
Me: "Cats hate water"
Mom: She'll warm up to it like dogs do."
Me: ***thinking***"....fuck you're retarded"
But stupidly I took the cat to give it a bath and it scratched the living hell out of my arms and the rubber kitchen gloves she made me use.
*


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 27, 2010)

my brother, a friend and I were walking home from jamba juice, and we were pretending to throw rocks at the oncoming cars, it was funny to see them react 
then it went bad because someone decided to call the cops and say that we were actually throwing them and blame a scratch on his window on us. 
he owned a mercedes


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 27, 2010)

CuddlyBluePanda said:


> *
> Then when I was about 14 my mom told me the cat had fleas and to give it a bath.
> Me: "Cats hate water"
> Mom: She'll warm up to it like dogs do."
> ...



  on person should hold its legs together while the other one washes


----------



## Velystord (Aug 27, 2010)

4 or 5 years ago my friend and I were walking to his house at about 5:00 pm and he decides to throw a bottle rocket in an abandoned car and nothing happened so we kept walking. Later around 10 pm we walked back and the car looked like cheech and chong were in it with the windows up. About 5 minutes after that the car caught fire and we called the fire department and stayed to watch them get there. Fortunately the owner didn't press charges because its hard as hell to get a job when you have arson on your record.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait...I thought abandoned car=no owner?

Just goes to show, if you want to abandon a car the right way, take the plates off.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 27, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Wait...I thought abandoned car=no owner?
> 
> Just goes to show, if you want to abandon a car the right way, take the plates off.


 
Well more like it was on a car lot the guy was selling and it was a pos car.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 27, 2010)

CuddlyBluePanda said:


> Then when I was about 14 my mom told me the cat had fleas and to give it a bath.
> Me: "Cats hate water"
> Mom: She'll warm up to it like dogs do."
> Me: *thinking*"....fuck you're retarded"
> But stupidly I took the cat to give it a bath and it scratched the living hell out of my arms and the rubber kitchen gloves she made me use.


 
Too bad you didn't have a Turkish van.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 27, 2010)

OH BROTHER!!! Where do I start. After you read this you will wonder why I am still alive...not a joke. First of all when I was 6 I fell through a plate glass window, at 7 I fell down this stairs that lead down this cliff side near the ocean. I swear I must fell at least 30 feet in to nettles of all things. Then at 9 I was joking around at the top of this slide and fell off. What makes all of this remarkable I went through all of this without a scratch, no broken or bruised anything.


----------



## Cam (Aug 28, 2010)

I let my friend draw a dick on my arm last night in sharpie

I woke up and theres now a huge imprint of a dick on my pillow

Does this count?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 28, 2010)

I tried to learn the trombone...


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

A mattress is not enough padding for a front flip off of a roof anymore


----------



## Vriska (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was like 6, I didn't know how to work a microwave and I didn't know how to heat up a lunchables pizza.

It caught on fire.

I never ate a pizza lunchable again.

TRUE STORY.


----------



## Shico (Aug 28, 2010)

^
I tried to make oatmeal as a little girl in the microwave when my mom was not looking...I put no water in it...so just a dry packedt of instant oatmeal in a bowl....I put it in there for like 5-10minutes...the house was full of smoke....

Still, I think my oldest brother holds the record for worst microwave incident...after watching Gremlins as a little kid he put a snail in the microwave to see if it would blow up....IT DID!


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 30, 2010)

Shico said:


> Still, I think my oldest brother holds the record for worst microwave incident...after watching Gremlins as a little kid he put a snail in the microwave to see if it would blow up....IT DID!


 
Omg, I laughed so damn hard at that. You must be a winner for most stupidest thing you've done! 

And for me? Uh, well, There's a lot, but I'll list some here.

1. went 90 or 100 mph on a 55mph zone freeway, stupid enough?
2. Walked into a girl restroom. :V
3. Broke TV remote when I got angry with TV. XD
4. Accidentally whacked a golf ball into my mom's Camry.
5. Calling my teacher "fat" even she really is!
6. Tried to reach for something in the gap between an elevator and a building.
7. When I was 4, I flung my candy sucker outside of the moving car. Luckily, it didn't hit a car behind us. XD
8. Tripped on an exposed tree roots, making to face-plant into mud.

Good enough?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 30, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I tried to learn the trombone...


 
You poor man ;~;

I mixed raspberry Crystal Lite into a small cup of water and made fake blood.

Needless to say, with the pranks I pulled, I got grounded for like a month


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 30, 2010)

I "helped" Grampa by filling up all the gas tanks on the boats, lawn mowers, tractor and just about everything else in the boat house....from the garden hose.

The cat did NOT enjoy his spin in the cloths dryer.

The electric cigarette lighter in Dad's car glowed cherry red.  Its a very pretty colour.  Its also pretty fucking hot!

Marbles would fit in the old Nel-spot 007 paintball gun.  It was as bad an idea then as it is now.

Throwing an under age drinking, skinny-dipping pool party for your high school friends is a great idea....but only when your parents are coming home TOMORROW! (you really can be grounded for life)

Starting your friend's car and driving it through his garage door is an important lesson on the difference between "manual" and automatic transmission cars....no clutch interlocks back then.

But the best....

I had just gotten my drivers license, and was buying car time by helping Dad with chores at his office.  As it was a blinding snow storm, he sent me out to warm up the car while he finished up some trivial task.  I went out into the blinding storm, found Dad's 1974 white Volvo station wagon in the parking lot and tried to open the car.  The locks were frozen.   I beat on the car, heated the key with my lighter, scorched the paint off the lock.....and finally forced open the drivers side window vent and opened the door.  Which promptly set off the car alarm.  Dad's car didn't have a car alarm.

In the driving snow, I'd failed to notice that there were 2 identical Volvo station wagons, parked almost side by side.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I "helped" Grampa by filling up all the gas tanks on the boats, lawn mowers, tractor and just about everything else in the boat house....from the garden hose.
> 
> The cat did NOT enjoy his spin in the cloths dryer.
> 
> ...


 
That last one is fucking great. xD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> You poor man ;~;


 
Yes, a split lip is quite painful.  Especially when you're trying to play every day in band class.




Irreverent said:


> The electric cigarette lighter in Dad's car glowed cherry red.  Its a very pretty colour.  Its also pretty fucking hot!



Heh... almost forgot, my grandparents had just bought a new Caddy and took my sister and I out on a ride.  I was playing with the cig lighter, and was curious as to why it WASN'T glowing cherry red like every other car lighter I'd ever seen.  Burned the tip of my finger white, and Ooo, Boy! did it hurt.........




Irreverent said:


> But the best....
> 
> I had just gotten my drivers license, and was buying car time by helping Dad with chores at his office.  As it was a blinding snow storm, he sent me out to warm up the car while he finished up some trivial task.  I went out into the blinding storm, found Dad's 1974 white Volvo station wagon in the parking lot and tried to open the car.  The locks were frozen.   I beat on the car, heated the key with my lighter, scorched the paint off the lock.....and finally forced open the drivers side window vent and opened the door.  Which promptly set off the car alarm.  Dad's car didn't have a car alarm.
> 
> In the driving snow, I'd failed to notice that there were 2 identical Volvo station wagons, parked almost side by side.


 
That is, indeed, the Best...   

Reminds me of the time my grandmother and I were on a roadtrip to Idaho, stopped off for a break... and when I came back, I found my grandmother sitting in someone else's car.  Well, at least both cars were green!


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> You poor man ;~;
> 
> I mixed raspberry Crystal Lite into a small cup of water and made fake blood.
> 
> Needless to say, with the pranks I pulled, I got grounded for like a month



Haha, wow, was that a best prank? 8D


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 30, 2010)

So, when I was about 12 or 13, I found one of those long stick lighters, being a preteen/teenage boy, I filled a cup with the gas, put some painters tape over the top, then lit it. The tape burned almost all the way through, and nothing happened, no nice *woomph* or anything, so I decided to look right down it from the top. I think you can guess what happened right then and there.

The only thing that came to mind was Adam Savage, "AM I MISSING AN EYEBROW?"

Which I was...


----------



## WolfGuy100 (Aug 30, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> So, when I was about 12 or 13, I found one of those long stick lighters, being a preteen/teenage boy, I filled a cup with the gas, put some painters tape over the top, then lit it. The tape burned almost all the way through, and nothing happened, no nice *woomph* or anything, so I decided to look right down it from the top. I think you can guess what happened right then and there.
> 
> The only thing that came to mind was Adam Savage, "AM I MISSING AN EYEBROW?"
> 
> Which I was...



lol wow


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm...


Riding my mountain bike into a canal. Fortunately for me there was a pot hole down there, which promptly sucked in my tire and flipped me over the bike. A nice shattered elbow was my reward.

Trying to climb over a fence with electrical wire to keep the dogs near it from jumping over the fence. That was a real shocker, to suddenly notice the small wire.

Emulating my douchebag older brother

Not being an individual, having no taste in music or style or appearance.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 3, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Where every cop is a troll in a uniform


 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hunter1542 (Sep 4, 2010)

When I was like 8 or 9 I threw a rock under a window. (I have bad aim) I actually hit the window breaking it. I got tons more but I don't think anyone cares about a gray 16 year old wolfs life =P


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 4, 2010)

When I was 10, I loved to fix broken things, I'm the second person people call in my family when things break. So in the summer of 2000, it was, fucking, *HOT*, and I had one of those little fans that goes back and forward, so out of the blue, the little bastard broke on me, so I did what I always do, I got a screw driver, took the back off that bitch and poked around in it with the screw driver, the _metal_ screw driver, while the fan was _still plugged i- _You see where I'm going with this. Got zapped so hard a white stripe went down my back, now, I don't know about you guys, but I didn't feel like a skunk and the only words I could utter while hearing a "_bbbbbbbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrzzzt_" sound was

"AAAUSUHDHDUUWDDUSHDSDDHFT!"


Oh...it was so fun being 10, shot my ass back 2 feet yes it did...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 4, 2010)

I was honest when I was a kid.

As it turns out, honest people don't make friends.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I was honest when I was a kid.
> 
> As it turns out, honest people don't make friends.


 Honesty is for losers. Popular people lie about being related to famous people.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 4, 2010)

Molly said:


> Honesty is for losers. Popular people lie about being related to famous people.


 
I don't recall there being any distinct "popular" group of people in school...  it was always the bums nobody liked that picked on people, and the people that were well liked tended to be in bands.  I sort of fit in with that crowd, but wasn't skilled enough to be in a band...  but that was high school, and by that point I did have decent friends.  Elementary school was a bitch to me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> I don't recall there being any distinct "popular" group of people in school...  it was always the bums nobody liked that picked on people, and the people that were well liked tended to be in bands.  I sort of fit in with that crowd, but wasn't skilled enough to be in a band...  but that was high school, and by that point I did have decent friends.  Elementary school was a bitch to me.


 
Opposite for me. Elementary school rocked, high school was fucking hell.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

This was my junior year of highschool. Don't EVER put something inside of tin foil, put it in a microwave, start it, and walk away, my parents got so mad they boarded up my window because they thought I would run off and  join the military any night after(which I did do 5 years later).


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 4, 2010)

Grade 4-ish
-Science test question, "Why would a farmer introduce paper wasps to a population of caterpillars *eating his corn*?" I answered, "Because they were annoying him." Oddly I still got like a 90%+ score xD
-Threw rocks at the road with some friends on a big hill made of crushed rocks.
Hit a van eventually, cracking the windshield quite heavily. Had to confront woman in van.
The stupid thing I did was that _I actually give her my phone information_


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> The stupid thing I did was that _I actually give her my phone information_


 ummmm yeah never good idea


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2010)

When i was a kid, I had the misfortune of to ride this clown ride:







And this thing used to give me nightmares...

Wikipedia has a record of an accident... The park was abandoned because it was shut down after this train jumped the tracks and killed a 4 year old child and her grandmother who where riding in it.











Now it's abandoned.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> When i was a kid, I had the misfortune of to ride this clown ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap, I'd like to explore that place. (Care to share some Latitude and Longitude points?)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 5, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Holy crap, I'd like to explore that place. (Care to share some Latitude and Longitude points?)


 
Yes, lots of nice scrap steel available, I'd say.


----------



## Geek (Sep 5, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Holy crap, I'd like to explore that place. (Care to share some Latitude and Longitude points?)


 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...8137,30.055359&spn=0.002613,0.006067&t=h&z=18

http://www.pushback.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/ampark1.jpg
http://cache.wists.com/thumbnails/2/18/218f91f0a9c6e2ef081f02c6e3ed4976-orig
http://i44.tinypic.com/nn9obl.jpg


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Hahahah this is so goddamn embarrassing.

When I was young, I used to pretend I was a cat. I would run everywhere on all fours.
I looooved animals and wanted to have a jillion pets when I grew up.
I wanted to one day by a big house when I was an adult. Why a big giant house??
_
So I could run around on all fours in it._


----------

